

Ask HN: Where can I buy 10-100 iPhone 3GS - wagerlabs

I'm located in the Canary Islands, Spain. Any suggestions on where I can buy 10-100 iPhone 3GS and how much it will cost me? My intention is to buy 10 devices a month initially and I want to be able to use them with any carrier, no contract.
======
sganesh
[http://www.buy.com/prod/apple-iphone-3gs-32gb-never-
locked-l...](http://www.buy.com/prod/apple-iphone-3gs-32gb-never-locked-
legally-unlocked-gsm-cell-phone/q/loc/12435/211493259.html)

~~~
wagerlabs
That's rather un-economical at $1,000 per device, even accounting for the
USD/EUR exchange rate. The price, shipping and customs fees are gonna kill me.

------
TimMontague
Are you going to offer some kind of rental service? That would be an
interesting business model...

~~~
wagerlabs
Yes, I would like to rent iPhones in my local market, pre-loaded with certain
applications.

Problem is, I may not be able to do this economically and may have to go with
Android instead. I suspect it will be far easier to buy hundreds of HTC Heros
directly from HTC than to buy iPhones from Apple or distributors.

